# 66 seat back problems



## sc66gto (Nov 15, 2015)

almost finish with frame off restoration, having problems stripping paint off seat backs. aircraft stripper won't work. i am scared i will damage the woodgrain finish if i sandblast or warp it. if anyone has any advise i need it!:banghead:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Help me remember, are the seat backs textured?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Textured stamped metal. Like a pebble grain. I would try paint remover or perhaps brake fluid. I've never stripped any of my '66 or '67 seat backs....they never needed it. That paint holds up as well as the original upholstery in these cars.....unreal.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Glass bead cabinet, do not use sand.
Have restored quite a few lower apron panels for '66 and '67 A body buckets that had a few small pinholes to even small gapped areas missing from rust. when completed, the repaired areas were not noticeable.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> Textured stamped metal.


Thanks, 

I would use steel wool to scuff the surface and paint with a 60% gloss paint. If your using the brush on gel aircraft stripper, try the aerosol spray, it seems to be stronger.


----------

